# South Texas Fishing



## E.Gomez (Jan 18, 2019)

Hello guys, 

Just recently I embarked on a new adventure to catalog all my fishing adventures and started a YouTube Channel. Feel Free to check it out and tell me what you think. Hope 2020 brings some tight lines to everyone! 

YouTube Search: TXSOLO LIVIN

Link is below:


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

Dude if you are going to try to represent Texas please learn how to use a baitcaster. Maybe even take up fly fishing. The spinning reel should only be used by guys from Florida, when it is very windy and by old people and children.
Tight Lines (with a baitcaster)


----------



## jpipes (May 6, 2012)

Use that spinner and be in the proud minority of us Texans that get to fish, rather than pick out backlashes half the trip!

Good video, glad to see people you're on the water and catching fish.


----------



## E.Gomez (Jan 18, 2019)

jpipes said:


> Use that spinner and be in the proud minority of us Texans that get to fish, rather than pick out backlashes half the trip!
> 
> Good video, glad to see people you're on the water and catching fish.


Appreciate it, thank you!


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Snakesurf said:


> Dude if you are going to try to represent Texas please learn how to use a baitcaster. Maybe even take up fly fishing. The spinning reel should only be used by guys from Florida, when it is very windy and by old people and children.
> Tight Lines (with a baitcaster)


So if you use a spinner you can't fish in TX? Come on man. Let the guy fish how he wants to. I mainly fly fish and can throw a baitcaster just fine, however if I'm gear fishing I use a spinner. Why? Because with that spinner I can turn around and chuck a light lure back into the wind at a fish way easier than with a baitcaster. 
@E.Gomez fish how you want and enjoy it.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

AZ_squid said:


> So if you use a spinner you can't fish in TX? Come on man. Let the guy fish how he wants to. I mainly fly fish and can throw a baitcaster just fine, however if I'm gear fishing I use a spinner. Why? Because with that spinner I can turn around and chuck a light lure back into the wind at a fish way easier than with a baitcaster.
> @E.Gomez fish how you want and enjoy it.


I said if it's windy it's OK. You guys from Corpus get butt hurt so easily. Don't ever get a job on an oil rig. 
Hell I'm building a spinning rod right now for a reel someone gave me, but I will only use it when no one is looking.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Whatever.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

commtrd said:


> Whatever.


I’m going to convert you when you fish with me!


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Some of us from Florida use baitcasters. Make sure you identify the spots you are fishing on the videos.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Snakesurf said:


> I said if it's windy it's OK. You guys from Corpus get butt hurt so easily. Don't ever get a job on an oil rig.
> Hell I'm building a spinning rod right now for a reel someone gave me, but I will only use it when no one is looking.


Ha. Worked on drilling and production offshore GOM. Worked in the den of vipers known as Valero Corpus Christi analyzer and instrument shop. Check. Dealt with unions in Ohio. Check. ExxonMobil in Beaumont and Baytown. Check. Dow Freeport. Etc etc over 30 years. Yeah, no butthurt here. =) Have and will continue to use spinning gear IF I am not casting fly line. Obsessed with fishing on the fly. Bait casters, not likely.


----------



## Derek Radtke (Feb 24, 2018)

commtrd said:


> Ha. Worked on drilling and production offshore GOM. Worked in the den of vipers known as Valero Corpus Christi analyzer and instrument shop. Check. Dealt with unions in Ohio. Check. ExxonMobil in Beaumont and Baytown. Check. Dow Freeport. Etc etc over 30 years. Yeah, no butthurt here. =) Have and will continue to use spinning gear IF I am not casting fly line. Obsessed with fishing on the fly. Bait casters, not likely.


I can confirm the pit of vipers at Valero still exists.


----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

I absolutely hate spinning tackle, but not the users of such. Hate spinning gear so much I won’t fish if that’s all that’s available. There’s no accounting for tastes.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

karstopo said:


> I absolutely hate spinning tackle, but not the users of such. Hate spinning gear so much I won’t fish if that’s all that’s available. There’s no accounting for tastes.


This reflects how I feel about Gulp baits.


----------



## Derek Radtke (Feb 24, 2018)

I love this site. This kid post a video of him catching some fish and we turn it into heated debate about spinning gear vs casting vs fly. These kind of discussions make my boring ass work day go by slightly quicker. I love it


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

karstopo said:


> I absolutely hate spinning tackle, but not the users of such. Hate spinning gear so much I won’t fish if that’s all that’s available. There’s no accounting for tastes.


Pretty much how I feel about bait casters. Although I still do have a couple of the damned things sitting in the garage, so I might just go grab one and try to cast it again. On a whim... Fortunately we are still apparently free enough to choose what fishing gear we utilize. =)


----------



## Derek Radtke (Feb 24, 2018)

Lets turn it up a notch. What’s better when soaking croaker, bait casters or spinning?


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Derek Radtke said:


> I love this site. This kid post a video of him catching some fish and we turn it into heated debate about spinning gear vs casting vs fly. These kind of discussions make my boring ass work day go by slightly quicker. I love it


It's a fluid situation man. Gotta roll with it... =)

What bothers me a LOT more than purported virtues or lack thereof with baitcasters, spin, or fly, is the fact I don't get to fish during the week and am still trading time for money. Now THAT bothers me. Seriously. IF I could devise a way to become independent of a J.O.B. but had to only cast a bait caster, DONE.


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

I use both spin & casters (still learning the whole fly thing) and I think they each have their usefulness depending on the situation. I only use bc's when fishing for bass, old habit and just can't break it. I use them in the salt when fishing topwater or plugs. I will use them jigs as well. I usually use a spinning setup when throwing spoons and jigs. When I do occasionally break out a popping cork I will only use spinning. Although a ned rig on a light spinning setup is great and the fight is pretty awesome. Basically to each their own and just go have fun and try to catch fish.


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Ok ok ok, if your nipple deep looking for big trout a baitcaster is way easier not to dunk...... but I never said that. 

Oh and a zebco on a 12 foot ugly stick loaded with 60lb braid is the only way to go for croaker soaking, imho


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Derek Radtke said:


> I love this site. This kid post a video of him catching some fish and we turn it into heated debate about spinning gear vs casting vs fly. These kind of discussions make my boring ass work day go by slightly quicker. I love it


How’s that Zephyr Cove Customs spinning rod been?


----------



## Derek Radtke (Feb 24, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> How’s that Zephyr Cove Customs spinning rod been?


Excellent. Did a quick wade yesterday after work, few dinks and then I got slammed thought it was a mama trout but turned out to be 14# well oversized redfish. It was nice having a rod that could handle tossing a fat boy and then being able to switch over to a 1/32oz jig and throw a DSL. The rod handled the redfish with ease. Oh and it’s extremely easy to wade and toss plastics/corkys all day with little fatigue. Also not having the cork on the front of the reel seat really enhances the sensitivity I feel everything. It’s outstanding.


----------



## jpipes (May 6, 2012)

I'm still waiting on my ZC Custom spinning rod...just saying!

It'll be nice to have a custom rod that doesn't break when it's actually used...can't say that about some other rods that I have in my rod rack that cost a small fortune. 

I trout fish with a 1000 series ci4 and 10lb braid, and love it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jpipes said:


> I'm still waiting on my ZC Custom spinning rod...just saying!
> 
> It'll be nice to have a custom rod that doesn't break when it's actually used...can't say that about some other rods that I have in my rod rack that cost a small fortune.
> 
> I trout fish with a 1000 series ci4 and 10lb braid, and love it.


Ask Derek how long it took me to get his done! Too many irons in the fire. I need to go fishing too...


----------



## Derek Radtke (Feb 24, 2018)

It’s well worth the wait


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

OK for all you spinning rod lovers and Texans when it is windy, and it has been a lot lately, I finished this about a month ago and have just gotten able to post. I got a Dawia Saltist 3000 from a friend of mine for Christmas and of course the spinning rod must be made to fit the reel. Big hint here; if the rod is not made for the projected angle of the reel spool, it will not perform as good as it can. Most spinning rods are not matched up to the reel that it is used on it. Most spinning rods are made incorrectly anyway but they will cast anyway also. Also another aspect is rapid reduction. The guide ring size rapidly reduces from the stripper guide and continues to the next guide after until all similar sized running train guides are used to the tip top. This uses Seaguide titanium high frame guides with a silicon nitrate RS 20 mm ring for the stripper, H 10 mm, M 5.5 mm then the rest 4 mm to the tip top and a 4.5 mm ring on the tip top. The rapid reduction, as some here will know, will eliminate the wave motion in the line letting the line travel in a straight path with little resistance and it will cast farther. This is a Fuji Point Blank blank PB76MF (7”6”), I was going to cut it down to 7’3” but the reel is bigger than I was hoping so I left it at 7’6”. That is about the limit for fatigue for me casting artificials. For a medium power rod it cast down to a 1/16 oz lure pretty good. The reel seat is a down locking Fuji TVS-TJK 17 with a black carbon insert. I did down locking because this type of reel seat felt better in hand that way. The finished rod weighs in at 4.2 oz. I don’t do fancy weaves but I will do tiger wraps and this one has it between the butt and the back grip. I turned the EVA to the shape I wanted on the grips. I am actually holding the tip to the ground and it is bent do to side pressure (it is actually pretty straight), just showing the first 3 alignment in the reduction.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Ask Derek how long it took me to get his done! Too many irons in the fire. I need to go fishing too...


YES.


----------



## BrainlessBoater (Feb 18, 2018)

Do your thing bud!


----------

